# Does anyone recognize this hedgehog?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Someone sent me this posting on CL, and I was already looking into getting another hog. That first picture just makes me think I've seen her around here before. It'd be nice to see if they were a member or not.

http://frederick.craigslist.org/pet/2973591261.html


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm...doesn't look familiar to me...and I'm a notorious hedgie picture viewer, haha. (third shifts leads to loads of time look at everyone's adorable little ones).


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha, I know what you mean. I just feel like I've seen her somewhere before.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

i think ive seen the last picture before but im not 100% i know what you mean tho


----------

